# BOB



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

While at my local Walmart the other day we went by the camping gear to find me a new BOB. Mine was starting to get pretty small. I had been wanting one fro 5:11 but they were way to much. The cheapest one was $189. Walmart had one just like it for $40!! The bag has 8 compartments with plenty of storage and also the bag attachment for a AR -15. I was really surprised on how good the quality was and the available storage. It also has a quick draw holster on the belly strap that will accept from a .380 to a full size 1911. It also has a very front compartment for up to 3 litters of water and holes at the right and left side of the top carry strap for the tube. The brand is FeildLine Tactical. If you get a chance check it out. You can also expand with attachments very easy!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Everything Ive ever bought from wally world along those lines hasnt lasted more than a couple hard outings. Maybe this bag is different. I hope so but thats my personal experience. Bag, boots, weapon/ammo are the areas I dont go cheap when gettin bug out supplies. Just my 2cents. Besides, you can get a large alice pack for around that.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Everything Ive ever bought from wally world along those lines hasnt lasted more than a couple hard outings. Maybe this bag is different. I hope so but thats my personal experience. Bag, boots, weapon/ammo are the areas I dont go cheap when gettin bug out supplies. Just my 2cents. Besides, you can get a large alice pack for around that.


What he said!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I went and looked up the brand you stated. Have to admit they sound more legit than wally worlds usual stuff. Use it hard a few times and write a review for us in case its a good buy.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The single biggest problem with Bags today is the poor quality of the zippers used in them. I live when they say it has a warranty but that does not include the zippers. I would really check out the online reviews of real users. Hope your bag is a great one. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been burned with a couple off brand bags like that. While I do have some good new production tactical bags, I often find that the best deals going are in the world of military surplus. It's hard to beat and alice pack.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you have a picture of the bag ?


----------



## MrsNemoHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Everything Ive ever bought from wally world along those lines hasnt lasted more than a couple hard outings. Maybe this bag is different. I hope so but thats my personal experience. Bag, boots, weapon/ammo are the areas I dont go cheap when gettin bug out supplies. Just my 2cents. Besides, you can get a large alice pack for around that.


I have the bag you are taking about. I have one in each vehicle for a "get home" bag. Me and My hubby really like them. And they do have many Add-ons and it's not expensive.

My personal favorite bag is My Alice pack.

MrsNemo


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

So far it has been good. Very good materials, zippers, straps and buckles. It will get it first true test this weekend with a 22 mile mountain trail. I will post a pic of it in the morning. I have felt the same about Walmart bags but this one was so well built I had to try it out.


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

Her are pics of it.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks pretty nice. Is the bag itsself waterproof or contains waterproof pockets? Those usually come in handy


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> Looks pretty nice. Is the bag itsself waterproof or contains waterproof pockets? Those usually come in handy


Yes the bag it's self is water proof.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the smaller version of it. I just used it as my carry on, on my latest trip to CA. I saw it and bought it on a whim. It performed very well and have been on one small 3 day outing and it has stayed together and worked well. The zippers all work quite well. I was going for the bigger one like yours, but the $20 price tag just grabbed me. It is the same size as my small 5:11 bag, which I paid $89 for. :brickwall:

I have 2 5:11 bags and an Alice pack. The Alice pack is somewhere in storage as it is my least favorite. As the old saying goes, "ain't nuttin" wrong with it, it just don't fit my azz.." :dunno: 

Hope you enjoy yours.

Jimmy


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We have 3 Field Line Pro Series packs from Walmart as our BOBs. They work well for me, my husband and son on day trips, over nights, etc. Each has a 5 day supply of food, a field first aid kit, change of clothes, poncho, and small flash light. There is even still some space left for some extras. I'm a tight packer lol. 

FYI- I make our own MRE's. my vacuum sealer is the greatest!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I have been burned with a couple off brand bags like that. While I do have some good new production tactical bags, I often find that the best deals going are in the world of military surplus. It's hard to beat and alice pack.


There it is. ALICE packs all the way.

I'm still "old school", for outfitting everyone else in the family I use the standard LBE set up w/suspenders, web belt, ammo pouches, canteens, a field dressing pouch, and a butt pack, and then whatever else each person wants to finish out their LBE.

I use the vest/ web belt that I decribed in an earlier post.

The only rucks I have are surplus ALICE (large with frames) packs, issue butt packs and issue "stow sacks". I can't see paying big bucks for rucks when you can get an ALICE for $15 to $40 depending on where you shop.

I got my last two large Alice packs w/frame, two butt packs, one six pack 30 rd. mag pouch, 20 ALICE clips, and one large camo stuff sack for $45.00 for the lot.

Almost all of my Tac gear has come from gun shows or from winning bids at our local on line auction. You would be amazed at how much useful gear is auctioned off every day.


----------

